# BBC I-PLAYER .... DRESSAGE



## ROG (29 July 2012)

DRESSAGE ON BBC I-PLAYER


----------



## Bernster (29 July 2012)

Nice one thanks. This is the best way to watch. Can't seem to sort out via sky or I player itself but off the bbc sport website live stream which is good.


----------

